# "Landscape" pen



## ElMostro (Mar 7, 2013)

New casting concept I am working on. "Landscape" blanks. Whatdayathink?
Eugene.
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/DSC00074_zps8fb0e4d8.jpg


----------



## arkie (Mar 7, 2013)

ElMostro said:


> New casting concept I am working on. "Landscape" blanks. Whatdayathink?
> Eugene.
> http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/DSC00074_zps8fb0e4d8.jpg


Looks great!


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 7, 2013)

Look like a burl and swirl except no burl. I like it. Good Idea!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I like It......A LOT


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 7, 2013)

Really cool concept.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 7, 2013)

Like it! Good job.


----------



## balasharc (Mar 7, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Like it! Good job.



Nice


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

Saweet!!


----------



## longbeard (Mar 7, 2013)

I think you need to send a few of those blanks to me, so i can inspect them for quality and durability. 





I like em


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, looks like a seascape with the surf rolling in.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting!
Looks like a landscape with mountains in the foreground with a blue sky and white clouds.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

Until it popped up again I had missed this thread. Really pretty and I agree with the name - I see the ocean beyond the rocky shoreline. WAY cool.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice. I can see the landscape with the clouds and sky. You may have to market it with a picture of the end product next to it.


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks folks! I am am working on several color combos and several other twists to the concept. The way I cast the blanks gives a good idea of what the finished product would like like even before it's turned. It would definitely only work on larger pens... slim-lines wouldn't show a whole lot of the blank, unless it's a really pregnant slim-line. 
Eugene


----------

